# Pressure washer overloader valve not releasing



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a tecumseh/ Craftsman Pressure washer model 580.768310. When the gun is engaged the engine and pressure is fine, but when the gun is disengaged the engine and pump struggle because it seems to me the unloader valve is staying open. I just cleaned the valve because the gun would not engage, now it seems stuck in the open position. The valve looks like there are two brass pieces and a spring that fit together and are locked in place with a plastic cap. 187879GS is the kit to replace my valve, but everything on mine seems to be working right, so I don't know if just replacing it will work. How does this valve work and what should I look for to fix this pressure washer? Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bump any help? Please.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You will need to find out who made the pump, as we know Craftsman doesn't make anything and the sears site doesn't give a model number for the pump, so maybe there is a number on the pump. Some pump manufacturers supply the big box stores pumps with, less than their best quality components and as such they fail. I just had a Annovi-Reverberi pump that the unloader stuck, cleaned the unloader, the pump worked for about 1hr then failed. When I opened it up the valves were made of plastic and had distorted from the heat when the unloader failed(just guessing) and were forced through the seats, the replacement kit had brass seats and stainless steel valves. It was a $25 fix. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Geo. I will look for a pump number and disassemble the pump. I think that the unloader is not allowing the water to recirculate when the gun is not in use. I will let you know what I find. Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I took apart the pump today and found that on top of the pump pistons there was a broken thrust needle bearing. I could hear the rattle of something inside the pump as soon as I removed it from the motor. The kit can be ordered from briggs and stratton for about $52. Luckily, I found the 45mm X 65mm thrust needle bearing on Ebay for about $8. Thanks for your help and I will let you know how it works when I get it back together. Bob


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I put in the bearing and the pump is running nicely, but the same problem is happening. The unloader valve looks to be working right there is not too much to it, and I replaced the O-rings and cleaned the brass fittings on it. Should I order a new unloader $18 or get a new pump off ebay for $77?
Here is the link to the unloader valve. 
http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/pu...EePcuDO2f6MxJMaNxCRWJdHovaiOmn_S6bTXSfJ6TqsDp


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

So I bit the bullet and bought a new pump. My pressure washer went from 2100 psi to 2700 psi. What a difference! Everything is working well. I still don't know what is wrong with the old pump. The new pump seems to be much better built than the original briggs and Stratton pump. I like the spring loaded unloader valve because it is adjustable and made of metal. Bob


----------



## 2men&atrailer (Mar 22, 2011)

most of those factory pumps are made just to get you to buy and get thought the warranty

me i love the 3000 psi Honda that i revived from a old farm

they claimed that it just cost to much to fix when they sell new ones for $89

i reworked the carb and cleaned the pump and but in new oil and bam it works like a new one

thanks for the help

i love this place:wave:


----------

